# Worldmark/RCI portal



## yumdrey (Nov 6, 2010)

I didn't visit worldmark site for a while and then a few days ago, I found there was a new link to go to RCI (just like HGVC/RCI site).
I was very excited and tried to visit RCI link, but it said I don't have valid account.
To use that feature, should I register to RCI first by paying the fees, etc...?
Or I should call Worldmark to set up an WM/RCI account through them?
For Hilton, I didn't have to do anything, I got an automatic connection through that link. 
Thank you for any help.
Was very excited to see that feature and got disappointed that I couldn't use it.


----------



## pacman (Nov 6, 2010)

You have to open an RCI account first, in order for the portal to work. The difference with HGVC is that an RCI account is included in the HGVC annual fees. You have to open a separate RCI account for your WM t/s.

pacman


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 6, 2010)

There is quite an extensive thread on this topic at wmowners.com:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26554

Sue


----------



## LLW (Nov 6, 2010)

yumdrey said:


> *I didn't visit worldmark site for a while *and then a few days ago, I found there was a new link to go to RCI (just like HGVC/RCI site).
> I was very excited and tried to visit RCI link, but it said I don't have valid account.
> To use that feature, should I register to RCI first by paying the fees, etc...?
> Or I should call Worldmark to set up an WM/RCI account through them?
> ...



If you haven't visited your WM account for a while, did you know about the WM+A credits change that happened in late September? (The RCI change happened in June.) Lots of owners, who are aware of the change from monitoring their account and reports on WMO, are finding they have lost thousands of credits, inexplicably:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27909

Lots of other owners have probably lost the same or more number of credits without even being aware of the system change (for TravelShare and TEN) that Wyndham implemented with incomplete testing and no notification to owners.


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you for your replies and links.
Seems like I will just use II for my WM credits 
I have had great exchanges through II, I don't know if I can get the same great exchanges with RCI?
So far, HGVC gave me great RCI exchanges (all DVCs in prime/holiday weeks), so I will save annual RCI fee and make another II exchange.
Thanks again, TUG is great!


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 7, 2010)

yumdrey said:


> Thank you for your replies and links.
> Seems like I will just use II for my WM credits
> I have had great exchanges through II, I don't know if I can get the same great exchanges with RCI?
> So far, HGVC gave me great RCI exchanges (all DVCs in prime/holiday weeks), so I will save annual RCI fee and make another II exchange.
> Thanks again, TUG is great!



You can pull DVC units in RCI Weeks with your WM credits. 

Based on some comparisons I did between WM & HGVC RCI portals months ago, WM sees all the DVC weeks that HGVC sees in RCI Weeks. I've also had ongoing DVC search requests fulfilled with my WM credits.

Another WM benefit... HGVC owners can only see HGVC deposits in RCI weeks up to 9 months out. With your WM RCI account there are no HGVC restrictions
For more info regarding HGVC restrictions - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=994091&postcount=26

To get an idea of what WM can pull, search the WMOwners sighting boards for previous RCI sightings.


The only major differences that I've noticed....

(1) WM resale owners only have access to RCI Weeks vs HGVC resale owners have the advantage with access to both RCI Weeks and Points. There appears to be much more inventory at popular destinations especially during peak periods in RCI Points than RCI Weeks.  

(2) WM owners have the advantage of reduce credits for exchanges made during RCI flexchange (45 days) vs HGVC owners are charged the same amount during flexchange.
NOTE: I've seen DVC units come up every once and a while during Flexchange.

(3) WM owners have online access to RCI's Extra Vacations (not through the RCI portal) vs HGVC owners have online access to RCI's Last Call. 
NOTE: I had an active WM RCI account before the RCI portal was built. I continue to access the RCI website directly for online access to RCI's Extra Vacations. 

(4) HGVC also has RCI Open Season (which I don't know much about). 
For more info see this thread - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129869


----------



## LLW (Nov 7, 2010)

alwysonvac said:


> You can pull DVC units in RCI Weeks with your WM credits.
> 
> Based on some comparisons I did between WM & HGVC RCI portals months ago, WM sees all the DVC weeks that HGVC sees in RCI Weeks. I've also had ongoing DVC search requests fulfilled with my WM credits.



How do the Hilton and WM MFs compare?


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 7, 2010)

It will be interesting to see how the changes in the RCI system will affect WorldMark exchanges.  There is an ongoing discussion of the upcoming RCI changes in the Exchanging Forum section.  With the WorldMark RCI portal through the WorldMark web site I doubt that those changes will be directly visible.  The portal does not use the same search as the RCI site.

If you can see all available exchanges on the RCI site even though your deposit will not pull them, you could then check through the WorldMark RCI portal to find out how many of the available exchanges you could see with WorldMark.   If you don't have a non-WorldMark deposit in RCI you would need to rely on the Sightings posted by others to know what was available in order to do the comparison.

WorldMark exchange power has always been touted as being very good. The visibility that the new system will show should provide confirmation of whether or not that is true.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 7, 2010)

LLW said:


> How do the Hilton and WM MFs compare?



It really depends on what you own....

I'll keep it simple and only compare what you need to own to get a two bedroom in RCI during Red season.

For a RCI two bedroom in RED, it will cost 10,000 WM credits or 4800 HGVC points. 

WM Credits are not tied to a specific resort. 
If you own a single account with exactly 10,000 credits, your MF for 2010 was $584.81 
See this thread regarding 2010 WM MF - http://wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25787

HGVC MF is tied to a specific resort (so MFs will vary). 
If you own a one bedroom platinum at the Las Vegas Strip (which will give you exactly 4,800 points), your MF for 2010 was $625.19 (Normally Vegas has the lowest MFs)
See this thread regarding 2010 HGVC MF - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108332&highlight=maintenance


----------



## PClapham (Nov 7, 2010)

Question: we have a weeks account with rci-do we have to sign up for a points account also to use our credits thru rci?

Thanks

Anita


----------



## brigechols (Nov 7, 2010)

PClapham said:


> Question: we have a weeks account with rci-do we have to sign up for a points account also to use our credits thru rci?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Anita


As a WM resale owner, I can only access RCI weeks and not points.


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 7, 2010)

PClapham said:


> Question: we have a weeks account with rci-do we have to sign up for a points account also to use our credits thru rci?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Anita



I am not a WM expert, but as far as I know, resale WM owners have only weeks inventory. Travelshare (developer purchase) can have acccess to RCI points.


----------



## PClapham (Nov 7, 2010)

We have both developer and resale credits with wm (their error!)-do we have to join rci points separately in addition to rci weeks?

Anita


----------

